# rolling/rumble in bearings



## GreatWhite (Apr 17, 2012)

So, I inspected my bearings, they are in great shape...reassembled....and now when I spin/turn the hub, hear a 'rolling' noise...almost a rumble....thoughts?

Also, the old grease was very thin, and dark greay.....thoughts?


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds like dirt in the bearings or possibly dry races, Also did you tighten the castle nut down tight enough ?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 18, 2012)

Take them apart again.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 18, 2012)

Did you pack the bearings?


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 18, 2012)

Bearing can be bad and still look good. What I normally do is take them out and will stick my fingers through the center and then turn the outside listening and feeling for rough spots. If I hear or feel anything I will replace them.


----------



## GreatWhite (Apr 18, 2012)

Thx guys...

Yeah, I know the real answer...just wanted to feel out some answers and if I am doing overkill...

I ordered up some new bearings and races....gonna 'overhaul' the hubs w/new races, bearings, seal, etc....no sense in the aggravation of a breakdown to save $20 and an hour or so....

Thx again!


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 19, 2012)

GreatWhite said:


> Thx guys...
> 
> Yeah, I know the real answer...just wanted to feel out some answers and if I am doing overkill...
> 
> ...



I think that is a wise decision GW


----------



## GreatWhite (May 7, 2012)

UPDATE:

I today tackled my hub re-build....

Removed both hubs, removed grease seal, bearings and outer races....threw the seal, bearings & races away.

Pressed/tapped in new races, packed new bearings, assembled with new grease seal and cotter key....

Re-Assembled, re-installed the bearing buddies and greased up...

Drove 10mi, at 45mph and re-greased bearing buddies (they had gone down)

Drove 10mi again, at 55mph, and re-greased bearing buddies (they had gone down)

Drove 12mi again at 65mph, and re-greased bearing buddies (They had gone down)

The hubs are slightly warm, but not hot.

Hope they hold up, have a 145mi trip on Friday!

Garrett


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 7, 2012)

Sounds like your ready but just in case take the necessary tools and a spare set of bearing with you.
Watch c-list and garage sales and get a spare hub.


----------



## DaveInGA (May 9, 2012)

Where does the grease show it's going on the outside? It may be one or more of your new grease seals isn't doing the job.


----------



## GreatWhite (May 15, 2012)

Dave: There is zero grease on the inner wheel/hub/grease seal...I imagine it is simply filling the void around the spindle inside the hub....

All: I did the 145mi drive, no issues....now the boat is down in Phoenix, where I am moving in a couple weeks....


----------

